# ExW getting married on the Weekend



## Welsh TXN

SO my exW is getting married on the weekend, to the OM, i have a tinge of resentment a tinge of anger and then it all goes away and i say **** it life is life "it is what it is" and get on with appreciating what i have now, i must say think god we never had kids together.


----------



## SadSamIAm

Don't know if this will make you feel any better but there is a very good chance that down the road ....

She will cheat on him 

or

He will cheat on her


----------



## bandit.45

They may have a happy wedding, but I do noth think they will have a happy marriage. 

A marriage rooted in lies and deception is a house built on a clay foundation. 

I agree with SadSamIAm... if they will cheat with each other they will cheat on each other.


----------



## Welsh TXN

Oh I appreciate the life i have now with out her in it for sure. They can become statistics for all i care it just kind hit me this morning, Everything was triggering me. for all the protesting and denial they both spewed to move in together, just after the ink was dry on the divorce papers for us but not for him, to get engaged just after 1 year and to get married before the 2 year mark after divorce.


----------



## tom67

I remember your story and yes I agree with you. You are extremely lucky you didn't have kids with her. I don't think they will last past a few years.


----------



## Chuck71

LTNS Welsh.... you love who she was

not what she turned into. I can relate to that a lot.

getting married doesn't mean they've moved on

it's common to read about Xs getting married and 

still re-connecting. not that you wish this


----------



## bandit.45

Go out and have fun on the wedding day. Get your mind occupied on something else.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans

Just be glad it isn't you again, Welsh.

AMEN!


----------



## Jellybeans

bandit.45 said:


> Go out and have fun on the wedding day. Get your mind occupied on something else.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Get it occupied in some big chi-chis.


----------



## Shooboomafoo

I find big chi-chis to be quite imposing and intimidating. 
just kidding.

Welsh,
My ex did the same thing at the 2 yr mark. She had the dude moved in 4 months after the D anyways. Great example of parenting.

You are absolutely right though. They are just damaged people trying to make something out of deception and no integrity. 

Just had an old gf contact me, mentioning how she was just over with her 2nd divorce, and how it was so much easier than the first. 

I told her sorry to hear about it, but that I was enjoying my freedom.


----------



## Welsh TXN

Yeah, thanks to y'all for responding, I am very happy now i have an amazing GF that has changed my outlook on women for sure, we live together and have a great life ( i had only lived with one other woman my ExW) but it is 110% better. 

I think it was just the fact that they have both denied and had me considering my sanity through the whole divorce process and why we divorced. I just brought up some horrible memories.

Chuck, yeah the idea of what she became out weighs what we were together. 

I have already planned what i am doing on saturday, starts out with Mexican for breakfast, moves on to yard work have a 1ac lawn to take care of now, then a cycle ride bought myself a road bike few months back, then some xbox FIFA 14 evening meal then a few drinks with friends GF has to work she will join me later that evening.


----------



## COguy

I need to be less judgemental.

I hear these and when I see "no kids" I scratch my head. If my lying nut job of an ex did not have two living breathing attachments to me I would never think about her.

Let her go man, be thankful she doesn't have any more leverage on you (any more than you give her anyway). You got out of this one cheap if you don't have kids, use it as a learning experience.


----------



## Jellybeans

CO, I hear where you are coming from but just because some couples didn't have children together in their marriage, doesn't make their divorce and post-marriage experience any less hurtful. The fact is, it can still suck.


----------



## Welsh TXN

Yeah, i have for sure used it as a learning experience, I will continue in life and make it the best I can and move forward with what i want from the future.


----------



## Welsh TXN

COguy, the problem i had was she threatened me with deportation because my legal status was still not fully granted that really messed me up never knowing if she called DHS. Having many conversations with my lawyer for the divorce and my lawyer for immigration, and having the two of them work together, finally getting notice that my petition was granted. the only reason i triggered so hard was that day i had annulment papers from the catholic diocese where we got married come through as well. It felt really hypocritical that she wants the marriage annulled and her getting married before that annulment has been granted. So I triggered over her deceit and denial. but as you say use it as a learning experience.


----------



## COguy

Jellybeans said:


> CO, I hear where you are coming from but just because some couples didn't have children together in their marriage, doesn't make their divorce and post-marriage experience any less hurtful. The fact is, it can still suck.


I get the divorcing part. I mean I don't think that's easy on anyone. But once you get out and your on your own and you've settled into your new life, at that point I don't see why people continue contact.

If it wasn't for kids I wouldn't know where ex lives, what she's doing, who she's seeing, etc. Cut ties, no contact, move on.


----------



## Welsh TXN

CO, i have not had personal contact wife my ExW since may of 2012, I knew she was getting married from friends in both circles one friend actually told me they were invited, then yesterday the annulment papers showed up it just triggered me it happens were all human that all.


----------



## hope4family

Welsh TXN said:


> CO, i have not had personal contact wife my ExW since may of 2012, I knew she was getting married from friends in both circles one friend actually told me they were invited, then yesterday the annulment papers showed up it just triggered me it happens were all human that all.


These moments happen. Just breathe and move on, you can do this.


----------



## hope4family

COguy said:


> I get the divorcing part. I mean I don't think that's easy on anyone. But once you get out and your on your own and you've settled into your new life, at that point I don't see why people continue contact.
> 
> *If it wasn't for kids I wouldn't know where ex lives, what she's doing, who she's seeing, etc. Cut ties, no contact, move on.*


I relate to this. 

Last night, I got a text saying we should mutually, separately move to that area we always wanted to move to and raise our son there with the same visitation schedule. The irony in this, is that just before our divorce she said she would never want to move there because it would take her away from all those friends.

It will be one year divorced tomorrow. I got to say, I shook my head and felt sorry for her for a moment. Then remembered who I was thinking about and back to enjoying my time with my friends.


----------



## Chuck71

Welsh, you do not have to clean up her mess anymore

that's this other guy's job, pity him

holding your citizenship over your head

showed her true character

your new journey appears brighter than your past


----------



## AFPhoenix

Welsh,

My STBXW is engaged to her POSOM even though we're not divorced. I congratulated her. I know that they will not last. I don't know all about your situation, but I do know you're better off by not having a cheating back stabbing b!tch as a spouse anymore.


----------



## Chuck71

AFPhoenix said:


> Welsh,
> 
> My STBXW is engaged to her POSOM even though we're not divorced. I congratulated her. I know that they will not last. I don't know all about your situation, but I do know you're better off by not having a cheating back stabbing b!tch as a spouse anymore.


it would be humorous if.... Raider Baiter and Jack Schit did

stay together :rofl: in all honesty

they DO deserve each other


----------



## Jellybeans

COguy said:


> I get the divorcing part. I mean I don't think that's easy on anyone. But once you get out and your on your own and you've settled into your new life, at that point I don't see why people continue contact.


He hasn't. He said he heard about her wedding from friends.

Though, Mr. ExJelly and I are still in touch, divorced and no kids. It doesn't really bother me. He was a massive part of my life for many years so it is kind of nice to hear that he's doing ok and what is going on with him. 

Everyone handles it differently, I know.


----------



## Welsh TXN

AFP, 
The last face to face conversation i had with my ExW I said you will marry this POS and he will do the same to you that he has been doing with you. Or you will do the same thing what you did to me. 

Chuck my life is so much better she tried to hold loads of other things over my head through the divorce process and once i had my two lawyers immigration and divorce lawyer working together, i was no longer scared of that and straight up fought back. 

the more i think about the relationship the more i see i had put her on a pedestal and i had become a door mat, Read NMMNG and I also read a couple of other books and saw a IC, but i have a great job, a great GF, a new truck, go hunting and fishing without someone complaining. 

So yeah life is good.


----------



## COguy

Jellybeans said:


> He hasn't. He said he heard about her wedding from friends.
> 
> Though, Mr. ExJelly and I are still in touch, divorced and no kids. It doesn't really bother me. He was a massive part of my life for many years so it is kind of nice to hear that he's doing ok and what is going on with him.
> 
> Everyone handles it differently, I know.


I don't really know your story, but I DO know that you also aren't a raging psycho, so that might have something to do with it. I guess I'm assuming too much, that every ex is like my ex.


----------



## EnjoliWoman

COguy said:


> I don't really know your story, but I DO know that you also aren't a raging psycho, so that might have something to do with it. I guess I'm assuming too much, that every ex is like my ex.


You know what 'assume' means. So stop it.  You wouldn't want every woman to assume all mean are a-holes. And as far as a I can tell, I'm not a raging psycho but I'm an ex.  (Then again, psychos probably don't know they are psycho... hmmmm.)


----------



## Chuck71

EnjoliWoman said:


> You know what 'assume' means. So stop it.  You wouldn't want every woman to assume all mean are a-holes. And as far as a I can tell, I'm not a raging psycho but I'm an ex.  (Then again, psychos probably don't know they are psycho... hmmmm.)


psychos have above average IQ, confident, abstract, inducing 

pop always said, the true meaning of assume is ass/u/me


----------



## FeministInPink

COguy said:


> I get the divorcing part. I mean I don't think that's easy on anyone. But once you get out and your on your own and you've settled into your new life, at that point I don't see why people continue contact.
> 
> If it wasn't for kids I wouldn't know where ex lives, what she's doing, who she's seeing, etc. Cut ties, no contact, move on.


My XH and I didn't have kids, and I thank god for that every day. I hope I never see or hear from him ever again. (I'm not as generous as JB.) He wasted a decade of my life. He's not going to get a minute more of my time. He doesn't deserve my friendship or kindness; he just throws it away.

So I get what you're saying, totally.


----------

